# winged bowl



## steve bellinger (Mar 17, 2012)

I had a piece of maple burl laying around, that i didn't know what to do with. Had sent DK it's brother, for the knife scales. Well this is what it became. about 10x8x1 1/2. Finish is multi coats shellac,followed by multi coats lacquar. Will wax and buff in about a week or so, after it hardens up some. All comments and critique more than welcome.
Steve

[attachment=3135]

[attachment=3136]

[attachment=3137]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2012)

Steve- that is beautiful- nice use of the wood and chioce of woods. Seems almost irridescent in the bowl.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 17, 2012)

Steve,
I really like this! I love the peg leg support. I've yet to turn burl. I love what you guys do with it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2012)

Man that must have been a little scary to turn. But worth it, looks very very nice!


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. it did get a little hairy there at the end. Ended up leaving it at 3/8 thick. Normally i'll take these winged bowls down below 1/8, but didn't think it would survive.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 17, 2012)

Stunning piece. Looks awesome!!!:yes:


----------

